# Parking Camping Cars in France



## Lennondayz (Sep 23, 2008)

Is it our imagination or are more and more car parks in Brittany displaying 'Camping Car Interdit' notices.

We are 'Newbies' and one of the many pleasures we have in our 'car is to just go off for the day. However many of the places that we visit now appear to have banned camping cars from the car parks - even those which originally had designated spaces for camping cars.

An example is Port Manec'h on the south Finistere coast - which appears to have had about 10 designated spaces - these have now been blocked off by concrete blocks about 6 feet from the back wall of the car park. Why?

This attitude is perhaps understandable in the height of summer - but seems utterly ridiculous in winter!

Has anyone else noticed this?.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of towns are becoming motorhome (camping car) un friendly all over Europe because of the amount of damage and complaints about over selfish parking by motorhomes , even along the coast of Portugal steps are being taken to stop wild parking by motorhomes , and if you see some of the damage done to cliff tops ect you will agree,


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I find the best place to park in France is on the street. 

For instance in St Quentin, I parked on the street taking up one and a half bays. Two parking wardens turned up. I expected hassle as per the UK. I asked if if I was ok parking there. I got the famous gallic shrug and told no problem, I was then asked if I was a tourist, I said yes and was promptly told I did not need to pay.

Can you imagine that happening in the UK?

However, I might add that in germany in a similar situation, I was told I was not ok, because I was facing the wrong direction :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Told by French man yesterday that there is an increasing problem in towns especially in winter with gipsies using aires, leaving behind a terrible mess when they leave. Some towns have found motorhome parking more problems that they are worth. This could be the problem. A german owner of a french campsite also told me that so many french campsites are closed in winter because the French government impose a double taxation penalty on campsite owners who open between September and March because of the need to stop gypsies over wintering in France.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Beynac-et-Cazenac is a pretty place with the Dordogne running by, also the chateau in the village. All the buildings in that honey coloured stone.

Big drawback.

There is a large car park by the river in the centre of the village which does not allow camping cars. We were told we would have to park about 400 yards away up a steep hill despite the fact there were plenty of empty spaces. When I pointed out that my wife was disabled, she would not be able to walk up such a steep hill, I was informed that if we wanted to visit then we had to park where we were told.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

krull said:


> I find the best place to park in France is on the street.
> 
> For instance in St Quentin, I parked on the street taking up one and a half bays. Two parking wardens turned up. I expected hassle as per the UK. I asked if if I was ok parking there. I got the famous gallic shrug and told no problem, I was then asked if I was a tourist, I said yes and was promptly told I did not need to pay.
> 
> ...


In Germany you can only park facing in the direction of the traffic flow.

You were lucky not to be fined


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

silversurfa said:


> Lots of towns are becoming motorhome (camping car) un friendly all over Europe because of the amount of damage and complaints about over selfish parking by motorhomes , even along the coast of Portugal steps are being taken to stop wild parking by motorhomes , and if you see some of the damage done to cliff tops ect you will agree,


I was in calias over this weekend. One italian gent parked overnight in one of the sevice areas where you fill up/empty water etc.
He then emtied his tioet down the grey waste. He was old enought to know better !!

The aire was full as was letouquet and folks were parking where they could. The french dont seem to mind but they dont usually like you parking in car parks and an interdit sign Usually means theres an aire nearby anyway

Phill


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We only came home a week ago and toured Brittany as well as further south. We did find more signs than usual prohibiting camping cars. 

However that said there were plenty of Aires around. We found that the French often ignored these signs out of season.

On Ile d' Oleron we found two old campsites given over to mh parking.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flow*



Wupert said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > I find the best place to park in France is on the street.
> ...


Same in most of Europe, but who takes any notice especialy here in the UK. Always get blinded by the inconsiderate drivers (often Taxi) who simple park on the wrong side and bob into the shops etc leaving headlights glaring at the oncoming traffic. Then someone comes and parks behind them (in front of them). They can't see when they come to pull away and simply drive out into oncoming traffic.


----------

